# $100,000 Quartzite AZ Jan 22-24 2016



## Thom Emery (Oct 26, 2015)

http://www.smokeonth...rtzsite-az/c1dt

Entry Form on link above 

USA Barbecue Championship Considered World’s Richest Contest with $100,000 Prize Purse

to be held January 22 - 24, 2016


Grilling and barbecuing are among America’s leading culinary pastimes, and The Main Event Showplace in Quartzsite, AZ is where barbecuing maestros from far and near will converge January 22 - 24, 2016 to compete for the world’s richest purse.

With $100,000 at stake, the Grand Champion's $25,000 prize along with paying top ten overall and through 20 places in each category, easily makes this one of the biggest purses in the history of competition barbecue. 

With the world’s greatest barbecue wizards putting their all into being the best of the best, there will be no shortage of top quality barbecue on tap. "Americans love to eat, and there is nothing they like better than good barbecue. So you know when you invite the best barbecue cooks in the country to compete for record prize money, you're going to have some great food to sample,” said Steve Pool , President of MAIN EVENT Showplace. ”We look forward to welcoming competitors from all over the country to Arizona for the USA Barbecue Championship."

The USA Barbecue Championship is more than just a treat to your tongue. It’s also ground zero to name the world’s best barbecue team. ”The USA
Championship was created to bring the best barbecuers in the world together to compete,” organizer Ron Cates said. ”To be the best, you have to beat the best. It’s that simple. You’ll never find all these great barbecue teams together. It’s really a once in a lifetime experience.”

Beautiful backdrop with the Arizona sky, amenities second to none, six figure pay day and the best teams in the world. Does your team belong


----------

